# "RECreate"...superb taxidermy short



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

How bout this work! Best film i've seen on taxidermy yet and what a message it has to go with the nice filming.

http://huntervids.com/videos/recreate-nick-peretti/


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

That was pretty cool video. Nice work too


----------



## shmingey22 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow that video was awesome. Thanks for sharing! I wish I had a taxidermist like you around here.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

awesome


----------



## buglum (May 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, thats actually my film that I made, I had no idea the amount of people that would enjoy it. Here is the link to vimeo, where the full 1080p version is. Thanks again! Nick
https://vimeo.com/73273206


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

I loved it!


----------



## Hombre Robusto (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow very impressive nick nice work.


----------



## 4falls (Aug 18, 2013)

awesome video thanks. now I have yet another website to fritter away hours on.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

That was amazing!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

What a great video. Beautiful mount too. Who knew that being a taxidermist you must also be a carpenter, artist and a seamstress :wink: . Well done


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

awesome video!! thank you!!


----------

